

Ask HN: How to stepdown from the co-founder - arunoda

I have this question in mind? I want to know what is the best way to quit myself as the co-founder and start a new startup.
======
michaelpinto
That's a bit of a broad question to ask: It would depend on what your personal
relationship is with the other co-founder -- and that can mean anything from a
spouse/childhood best friend to someone you never knew before last week. On
the business side it would depend on what your agreement was with your other
partner, and what you've put into it. I guess my best bit of meta advice would
be to not burn your bridges behind you, and since you're the one abandoning
ship that you make it as easy as you can on the other partner.

------
mchannon
The best way is the method that involves the least baggage with your new
startup. Even if you have no lingering legal headaches at the new one (patent
rights, copyright, trade secrets), you personally need to be free of lingering
distractions (miss your old co-founder, owe lots of money to former company's
creditors, can't raise enough capital to keep yourself afloat all of a sudden)
to the point that it's a step up and not just a lateral.

Figure out how to do that, then do it as quickly as possible, like ripping off
a band-aid.

